# New Lathe Gloat



## NCWoodArt (Oct 5, 2012)

Finally upgraded to what some will say is a mid size lathe but to me a full size lathe. I parted with $900 for the Woodcraft sale on the Nova 1624-44 lathe.

I can't wait to start turning some big stuff, it has been killing me having to cut everything down so my Midi would handle. I will get it assembled & post some pic's of new created work soon.


:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:
Bill


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Finally upgraded to ... the Nova 1624-44 lathe.



I would be happy for you Bill if it were true, but we all know you didn't really buy a new lathe. 

:pics:

:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Oct 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> aerocustomsexotics said:
> 
> 
> > Finally upgraded to ... the Nova 1624-44 lathe.
> ...



Yeah! I suppose it came with a free supermodel in a bikini!

Congrats on your mythical acquisition!

(I'm starting to think that I'm sarcastic too much... It's faster for me to type the "" than it is to find the emoticon)


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 5, 2012)

i don't believe it. Can't be .:awwwman: I paid $1200 for mine three years ago. 
You'r gonna love it.
As the manual says, check the set screws in the pulleys.
Happy turning!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 5, 2012)

HA Ok here's new lathe- wife so mad I have not had free time to even unpack it fro box yet. I guess when I borrowed her credit card to buy it I could have told her how much it cost?? Oppps too late now I already cut off one of the plastic shipping straps it's mine now!

You guys are Picture freaks! Among the Many types of Freaks in here....


Bill


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> HA Ok here's new lathe- wife so mad I have not had free time to even unpack it fro box yet. I guess when I borrowed her credit card to buy it I could have told her how much it cost?? Oppps too late now I already cut off one of the plastic shipping straps it's mine now!
> 
> You guys are Picture freaks! Among the Many types of Freaks in here....
> 
> ...



Takes a freak to know one. At least now we know you aren't a liar.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new purchase, its a great lathe. ( I might be a bit biased though)
[attachment=11705]

Do yourself a favor while assembling. 
Before attaching the motor to the red colored belt bousing, do NOT install the bottom left screw into the red belt housing. This screw rubs on the motor pully when in low RPM. Other then that no problems.

Good luck and happy turning!
Tom


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 5, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Congrats on the new purchase, its a great lathe. ( I might be a bit biased though)
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor while assembling.
> ...



Wow - That shop is WAY too clean - I would probably take it as a challenge to see how many shavings I could shoot at that heater without starting a fire !


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree Nywoodturner, there are guys in this forum that would grab their chest & have the big one if they ever visited my shop. I am not limited to just woodworking though- I have a hydroponic business I run out of 1 side of my 2 car garage & other side is my metal working- wood working- auto repair- lawn & garden etc. Needless to say it's not unorganized it is just a blivet (10lbs of crap in a 5 lb bag).

I really doubled dipped this week because I purchased a lot of wood as well, nothing big enough to share but all woods I did not already have in my ever growing hoard.

Can't wait to get it together but I have to go to soccer game this morning that is an hour drive each way & we are having our local Dixie Classic Fair this week & I promised to to go today!

I also have to finish the bookcase I promised I would build for her in January. I have all the wood :lolol: just need to cut it all down & start building it. Strangely enough someone could ask me to build a $15 item & i stop everything to do it. She ask me to build a simple bookcase & it's like I would rather take the sharp stick to the eye.

Bill


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 6, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new purchase, its a great lathe. ( I might be a bit biased though)
> ...




It was only cleaned up to assemble and install the lathe and light.:wacko1:
Tom


----------



## conchwood (Oct 6, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new purchase, its a great lathe. ( I might be a bit biased though)
> ...



Shop??? I thought that was the showroom!!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 6, 2012)

conchwood said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > West River WoodWorks said:
> ...



:rotflmao3::blum2::lolol:


----------

